# Stop Carré



## shashaoc

Γεια!

Είμαι ισπανός και κάνω τώρα μια μετάφραση από τα ελληνικά στα ισπανικά στην οποία συνάντησα τον όρο "στοπ καρέ". Είναι, απ'ό,τι φαίνεται, όρος του κινηματογράφου, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα να βρω ακριβώς τι σημαίνει. Το περιέργο είναι ότι προφανώς είναι ξένη λέξη, αλλά φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο από τους Έλληνες...

Καμιά βοήθεια;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Νομίζω ότι είναι το στιγμιότυπο αλλά θα περιμένω να το επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος άλλος.


----------



## shashaoc

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Μόλις βρήκα το εξής στο Μπαμπινιώτη:

"στοπ καρέ: σταμάτημα της ροής του φιλμ σε μία εικόνα". Νομίζω ότι στα ισπανικά θα λέγαμε "congelación de la imagen / imagen congelada" ή απλά "pause".


----------



## cougr

Στα Αγγλικά λέγεται _still shot_ ή _still frame _(or _movie frame_).


----------



## Vana-Titania

Η λέξη "στιγμιότυπο" που ανέφερε  *ο 7_against_Thebes  * συμπυκνώνει λακωνικά τη φράση "σταμάτημα της ροής του φιλμ σε μία εικόνα" που ο Shashaoc βρήκε στον Μπαμπινιώτη. Είχαμε την απάντηση λοιπόν από το  πρωί .


----------



## cougr

Όντως για στιγμιότυπο πρόκειται, ασχέτως και αν η λέξη αυτή χρησιμοποιήται περισσότερο με την έννοια του "snapshot".


----------



## johny-vavouras

Το "στοπ καρέ" στα ελληνικά σημαίνει μία τεχνική γυρίσματος ταινιών. Αντί για κανονική ταινία χρησιμοποιείται μία σειρά στατικών φωτογραφιών οι οποίες προβάλονται η μία μετά την άλλη. Η τεχνική χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για κινούμενα σχέδια. Στα αγγλικά λέγεται "stop motion".


----------



## Ancolie

"σταμάτημα της ροής του φιλμ σε μια εικόνα" Μπαμπινιώτης


----------

